# Der Disclaimer



## Agavenwurm2 (8 April 2005)

Hey Heiko,

mir ist grad der Disclaimer auf Computerbetrug.de aufgefallen...
Daher möchte ich dir an dieser Stelle einen für meine Begriffe sehr guten Text von Daniel Rehbein ans Herz legen, vor allem die Abschnitte über dass Urheberrecht.
Ganz nebenbei findet sich dein Disclaimer noch auf einigen anderen Webseiten, du wirst doch nicht etwa in deinem Disclaimer schreiben, du seiest 





> bemüht, alle Urheberrechte der verwendeten Grafiken und Texte zu beachten,


, obwohl der Disclaimer selbst gar nicht von dir stammt...  0 

Alles in allem aber ein DICKES KOMPLIMENT für diese Seite, weiter so!

Schönen Gruß,

Benny


----------



## Heiko (9 Mai 2005)

Agavenwurm2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz nebenbei findet sich dein Disclaimer noch auf einigen anderen Webseiten, du wirst doch nicht etwa in deinem Disclaimer schreiben, du seiest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß zwar nicht worauf Du hinauswillst, aber den Disclaimer habe ich damals selbst frei geschrieben. Mir ist nicht bekannt ob der noch von anderen benutzt wird.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Mai 2005)

Ich gestehe... Ich nutze den Disclaimer auch (nach Anfrage damals bei Heiko bezüglich der Nutzung dann frech kopiert.)

Insofern ist es durchaus möglich, den zu auch woanders zu finden.


----------

